# Your Cities Opera Houses



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

*There are six major opera companies in the UK -


The Royal Opera (Royal Opera House - London) - http://www.roh.org.uk/

English National Opera (Coliseum -London) - http://www.eno.org/

Scottish Opera (Theatre Royal -Glasgow) - http://www.scottishopera.org.uk/

Welsh National Opera (Millenium Centre - Cardiff) - http://www.wno.org.uk/

Opera North (Leeds Grand Theatre & Opera House) - http://www.operanorth.co.uk/

Glyndebourne (Glyndebourne Country House) - http://www.glyndebourne.com/


And five major UK ballet companies -

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/British_ballet


The Royal Ballet (Royal Opera House - London) - http://www.royal-ballet-school.org.uk/mission.php?s=1

English National Ballet (Coliseum -London) - http://www.enbschool.org.uk/company.html

Scottish Ballet (New Ballet Centre at Tramway - Glasgow) - http://www.scottishballet.co.uk/

Birmingham Royal Ballet (Birmingham Hippodrome) - http://www.brb.org.uk/

Northern Ballet Theatre (The Northern Ballet Theatre and Phoenix Dance Theatre - Leeds) - http://www.northernballettheatre.co.uk/index.aspx



The Royal Opera House - Covent Garden - London

http://www.roh.org.uk/




























*


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

*London Coliseum (Home to the English National Opera)

http://www.eno.org/

http://www.operajaponica.org/essays/coliseum.htm




























London's Royal Albert Hall also hosts Opera

http://www.viewlondon.co.uk/hospitality-details.aspx?id=18



















*


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

*Millenium Centre - Cardiff (Home of the Welsh National Opera)

Welsh National Opera (WNO) is an opera company founded in Cardiff, Wales in 1946. The WNO tours Wales, the United Kingdom and the rest of the world extensively. Annually, it gives more than 120 performances of eight main scale operas. It performes reguarly at Cardiff, Bristol, Birmingham, Liverpool, Llandudno, Oxford, Milton Keynes, Plymouth, Southampton and Swansea. WNO are Europe's busiest touring opera company and the largest provider of touring opera in the UK.

http://www.wno.org.uk/



















*


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

*

Theatre Royal Glasgow - (Home to the Scottish Opera)

http://www.scottishopera.org.uk/



















The other major venue for Scottish Opera is Edinburgh Festival Theatre




























*


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

*

Leeds Grand Theatre & Opera House (Home to Opera North)










Opera North is based in Leeds and tours each season to its core venues in Salford Quays, Newcastle and Nottingham. The Company also occasionally tours internationally and to other destinations in the UK such as, London, Belfast and Glasgow. 


http://www.operanorth.co.uk/whats-on/venues/

http://www.transformationatleeds.co.uk/grand-theatre.html

http://www.bdp.com/Projects/By-Name/F-L/Leeds-Grand-Theatre/
















































The principal venues used by Opera North outside Leeds include:

The Theatre Royal - Newcastle Upon Tyne










The Theatre Royal - Nottingham










The Lowry Centre, Salford Quays, Manchester










Both Opera North and the Welsh National Opera use Sadlers Wells as their London base.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sadler's_Wells_Theatre

http://www.sadlerswells.com/show/Opera-North




























*


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

*Glyndebourne Opera - East Sussex, England

A Short Film About Glyndebourne - http://www.glyndebourne.com/about/introduction/

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glyndebourne

http://www.glyndebourne.com/

Country House Opera - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Country_house_opera

http://www.countrylife.co.uk/countryside/pursuits/article/118821/Country-house-opera-2007.html


















































































*


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

*Some of the Best UK Opera Houses such as Buxton Opera House which is home to the Buxton Festival (Opera & Music) were designed by the great Frank Matcham.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buxton_Opera_House

http://www.buxtonfestival.co.uk/tickets.html

http://www.arthurlloyd.co.uk/TheatreArchitects.htm

Buxton Opera House - Derbyshire, UK.
































































*


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Rome's _Teatro dell'Opera_, widely considered one of the ugliest opera houses in Italy.


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

*Opera Holland Park - London

http://www.operahollandpark.com/
































































*


----------



## xAbd0o (Jul 19, 2009)

Lovely opera houses, I think I should go and see some of them 

so I am not sure if this thread about opera houses in the uk only? but the title say's "Your Cities" so I think any opera houses 

Here are the opera house I think in Egypt

Cairo Opera House

www.cairoopera.org/















































Sayed Darwish Theatre














































Khedivial Opera House





























Credits goes to google images for the images.


----------



## kuquito (Aug 8, 2006)

*NATIONAL THEATER SAN JOSE, COSTA RICA​*

The Teatro Nacional de Costa Rica (National Theater of Costa Rica) is a theatre located in the central section of San José, Costa Rica. Construction began in 1891, and it opened to the public on October 21, 1897 with a performance of Johann Wolfgang von Goethe's Faust.

The Teatro Nacional is the maximum representation of economical stability of the nation, in a period of time when coffee exports were a round success. The use of the theatre is limited to high quality performances, undergoing a very selective process prior to admission for performing. The building is considered the finest historical building in the capital and is known for its exquisite interior with lavish furnishings.



(pictures courtesy of forumer tillor87)


----------



## Lucky_star (Jan 18, 2008)

Our opera house in stockholm= ugly


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Sydney Opera House
One of the most famous of Opera Houses









snuff73









Pierre Lesage









boblevan​


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

the *Tel Aviv Performing Arts Centre*, home to the New Israeli Opera




looking out from the lobby


----------



## Encore (Jul 22, 2005)

When I was in Oslo, Norway I thought the Operaen looked fantastic! One of the coolest buildings I've ever seen!


----------



## Fallout (Sep 11, 2002)

Warsaw's Grand Theatre and National Opera:


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

*San Francisco*

*Louise M. Davies Symphony Hall*







*Panama City

"Teatro Nacional de Panamá" (National Theatre of Panama)​*


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

*Los Angeles, California, USA*
Disney Concert Hall


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

Imperfect Ending said:


> *Los Angeles, California, USA*
> Disney Concert Hall


*Spectacular design? No doubt. Lacking, however - at least to this observer - in aesthetic value. :cheers:*


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

I hate Frank Gehry's works so say what you want lol.
I think he just crumbles up paper and trash as inspiration


----------



## Darkthekiller (Mar 11, 2009)

Paris Garnier Opera House :


----------



## Darkthekiller (Mar 11, 2009)

Paris Bastille Opera house :


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Imperfect Ending said:


> I hate Frank Gehry's works so say what you want lol.
> I think he just crumbles up paper and trash as inspiration


Totally agree.


----------



## snt3000 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Brasilia - Brazil*

Teatro Nacional - Oscar Niemeyer - 1960









Source









Source









Source









Source


















Source









Source









Source









Source


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

France is the best.


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Darkthekiller said:


>


:bow:


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

France by far.... :master:


----------

